# Hostname via DHCP



## balanga (Feb 27, 2016)

Now that I have a DHCP server running on a pfSense box, I wondered if I could assign hostnames from that. Any advice?


----------



## kpa (Feb 27, 2016)

Please ask this on the pfSense forums. While we could make some guesses of how pfSense configures its dhcpd(8) our guesses about the integration with the other components of the pfSense system could be miles off.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 27, 2016)

You can set hostname via DHCP using DHCP option 12, if client requested it. It should be possible (I never used it personally) to request hostname with 
	
	



```
request host-name
```
 in the /etc/dhclient.conf file. There is hostname option on the Static lease configuration for the DHCP server in the pfSense GUI, however documentation on what it does is lacking. You have to experiment yourself or ask on the pfSense forum as kpa already said.


----------

